

Looking for feed-back on my mini Start-up Nz1... - captaincrunch
http://nz1.us

======
ziadbc
I like that you call a mini startup. Works pretty good, but the layout is kind
of all over the place

~~~
captaincrunch
Well it took me about 8-10 hours, and its really not a full fledged start-
up... its more of just a content aggregation site.

